

iPhone Delivers: Bigger Browsing Share Than Windows Mobile - mattculbreth
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/03/iphone-delivers-bigger-browsing-share-than-windows-mobile/

======
asmosoinio
I would like to see data about the data used -- with almost 100 million S60
Symbian users around [1], I find it hard to believe that there would be 9
times more people browsing on an iPhone than S60 device. (0.09% vs 0.01%)

For examle, user agent strings from browsers, at least on S60, are far from
trivial to parse. And it would be easy to get skewed results based on the
sites that are used to gather the data.

[1] Canalys, 2007

~~~
joshwa
My guess: the vast majority of the S60 devices are likely straight-up mobile
phones, which may or may not have data features activated by the carriers.
Ditto for windows mobile.

I think iPhone users are much more likely to have bought the device
specifically for web browsing, whereas you're likely to see a lot of
'accidental' s60 or windows mobile users who just bought a phone, or just
bought a phone with email capabilities.

Also, no one but Apple would actively promote the 2.5g service for web
browsing (though having wifi helps). This is a marketing/user adoption issue.

~~~
asmosoinio
I agree, however I'm still suspicious about the data.

I don't know how many iPhones have been sold, 10M? This would mean that iPhone
uswers are 100 times more likely to surf the net than S60 users.

Could be, I am not sure what kind of marketing Nokia globally has for the S60
and browsing, and how aware people generally are of it.

It is easy to get a biased picture based on people around you. Me and a few of
my friends surf train timetables/TV programs etc. almost daily on their S60
devices. And there aren't that many iPhones in Finland yet.

------
kirse
Seeing as how AT&T forces you into a data plan with the iPhone, these
statistics make sense.

